# 64 Gig USB Flash Memory



## The Astroman

Yeah, I'm back from China, where I bought a 15$ 64 GB USB key. And check out the amazing speeds below, 17 MB/s write and 14 MB/s read. :wow:










Windows sees it as an "Alcor Flash Disk". 

Amazing what you'll get and at what price in China.

Engadget reports one at $5000. Looks like I got myself a sweet deal.


----------



## Geoff

How big is the flash drive that you got?


----------



## tremmor

64 gig, $15.00 
I want one......


----------



## The Astroman

small, very small


----------



## The_Other_One

Sony?  Eh, I don't know, something about that just doesn't look like their style   But cool never the less.  You should of picked up about 20 of them and re-sold some for $30 or something


----------



## Geoff

The_Other_One said:


> Sony?  Eh, I don't know, something about that just doesn't look like their style   But cool never the less.  You should of picked up about 20 of them and re-sold some for $30 or something


Ya, you would have made a killing selling them on eBay!


----------



## nexolus

Honestly, I'd say take another trip there and buy a stockpile of them. Then come back and sell them for 100 a piece or something on ebay. You'd pay your ticket back and then some.


----------



## Geoff

You could probably also by a lot of electronics at discount prices, such as computer components and such.


----------



## The Astroman

Welcome to marketing in the whole world outside of china 101. But yeah, that's definitely what I should have done. It's definitely not Sony though, of course not legit, but hey, it works great, looks good, and most important, it's cheap. Great buy, that's for sure. I'm holding onto this one 

I can imagine myself reading this in a year's time and thinking meh such a big fuss over such a small capacity lol.


----------



## mep916

Awesome deal! $5,000!?


----------



## oscaryu1

Holy crap 64GB? Impossible! I'd try first getting 64GB of stuff on there, then brag. I haven't even heard of the 8GB's yet! but x8 the size???


----------



## nexolus

yeah try filling it up and see what happens. make sure you're 20 feet away, chinese counterfeited products are known to explode


----------



## oscaryu1

nexolus said:


> yeah try filling it up and see what happens. make sure you're 20 feet away, chinese counterfeited products are known to explode



Ditto. Like the 8800 with 256MB ram?


----------



## diduknowthat

You sure it's 64 gigs? I'm not doubting their pictures or anything, but it almost sounds too good to be true, even for China. You should try putting 64 gigs worth of data on the drive and then see if it actually transports to another computer.


----------



## computermaineack

It definately sounds too good to be true...I did a quick google search and came up with this: http://migs.wordpress.com/2007/06/07/32g-microvault-p1/


----------



## oscaryu1

computermaineack said:


> It definately sounds too good to be true...I did a quick google search and came up with this: http://migs.wordpress.com/2007/06/07/32g-microvault-p1/



Ouch that doesn't look too good... So I think x2 of that space is impossible.


----------



## mep916

oscaryu1 said:


> Ouch that doesn't look too good



Yeah, that sucks. Good thing it was only $15.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

This reminds me of the camera footage they got over in China that I saw on Fox News.  It showed a street vendor (I believe) mixing paper in with the meat in the food they were selling.


----------



## mep916

2048Megabytes said:


> This reminds me of the camera footage they got over in China that I saw on Fox News.  It showed a street vendor (I believe) mixing paper in with the meat in the food they were selling.



yuk. lol


----------



## Hsv_Man

That is an awesome deal i have never heard of a flash drive that large or for that cheap nice buy man


----------



## ANNR

how did you manage to find that?  I was in china last summer and i must have looked over 10 supermarket for electronics and i was never able to find something that has 64gb of storage for 15 dollars us.


----------



## The Astroman

Well they were selling it for 1400 Yuan = approx. 186 USD but I bargained the price down to 120 Yuan = approx. 16 USD. 

I will try transferring 60 some GBs worth of data and will report.


----------



## nexolus

Hsv_Man said:


> That is an awesome deal i have never heard of a flash drive that large or for that cheap nice buy man



lol i love when people only read the first post of a topic.


----------



## mep916

nexolus said:


> lol i love when people only read the first post of a topic.



4 real. lol.


----------



## Geoff

The Astroman said:


> Well they were selling it for 1400 Yuan = approx. 186 USD but I bargained the price down to 120 Yuan = approx. 16 USD.
> 
> I will try transferring 60 some GBs worth of data and will report.


How could you have bargained them down that much?!  I wish you could do that at the local Best Buy, haha


----------



## oscaryu1

The Astroman said:


> Well they were selling it for 1400 Yuan = approx. 186 USD but I bargained the price down to 120 Yuan = approx. 16 USD.
> 
> I will try transferring 60 some GBs worth of data and will report.



Impossible, unless you found it in the dumpster 

Where ya going to find 60GB of data?


----------



## PohTayToez

oscaryu1 said:


> Where ya going to find 60GB of data?




Simple... he could just transfer like 1/10th of his pr0n collection.

(Joking!)




But anyway, I would literally bet money on the thing being crap.


----------



## ANNR

The Astroman said:


> Well they were selling it for 1400 Yuan = approx. 186 USD but I bargained the price down to 120 Yuan = approx. 16 USD.
> 
> I will try transferring 60 some GBs worth of data and will report.



where you speaking Chinese with them? or did you bargained with them in English?

I know very well how the bargain work in china since I am Chinese.  I think they must have though you said 1200 Yuan instead of 120 Yuan, because it is very common for sellers to sell the products 10 to 20% lower than the price listed. 

They will never sell something that 1400 originally down to 120, they how got all other sellers to consider about.  That is just simply killing their own business.

You are one lucky man.


----------



## mep916

ANNR said:


> You are one lucky man.



We'll see how lucky he is when he successfully transfers 60 GB of data on to the drive.


----------



## The Astroman

Hehe. Turns out it's actually worth nothing. D'oh! That link posted earlier more or less describe it. Oh well. I think I'll try to sell it or something. 

@ ANNR
Bargained in english, and yes indeed, I managed to bargain down to 120. I'm pretty proud of my bargaining techniques. Hehe. Anyways, it's worth nothing of course so I still got ripped off. Oh well. At least I got a thrill out of it


----------



## Geoff

The Astroman said:


> Hehe. Turns out it's actually worth nothing. D'oh! That link posted earlier more or less describe it. Oh well. I think I'll try to sell it or something.
> 
> @ ANNR
> Bargained in english, and yes indeed, I managed to bargain down to 120. I'm pretty proud of my bargaining techniques. Hehe. Anyways, it's worth nothing of course so I still got ripped off. Oh well. At least I got a thrill out of it


How did you still get ripped off?  Even if it isn't a Sony, it's still 64GB..


----------



## mep916

The Astroman said:


> Hehe. Turns out it's actually worth nothing. D'oh! That link posted earlier more or less describe it. Oh well. I think I'll try to sell it or something.



If it's too good to be true...


----------



## Verve

so what, it's not 64gig or what?


----------



## ANNR

ya does it have 64GB of space? or just 64mb?

I am curious


----------



## nexolus

read the last post on the 3rd page and that will answer all of your questions. kthx.


----------



## Geoff

nexolus said:


> read the last post on the 3rd page and that will answer all of your questions. kthx.


He said it's worth nothing, but I dont see why he's saying that.


----------



## nexolus

If you'll read the sentence directly after the "worth nothing" he said it's pretty much how that other site describes it, meaning he tried it and it didn't work. I think.


----------



## testblah123

Did you tried to fill it completely with big files (movies) and try all these files?

As I heard, and I passed 2 years in China, these USB keys are not really 64 gigs.  They are using 4 or 8 gigs keys and they modified the controller software to fake a 64Gb key.  

So, all the files over the real capacity of the key (4gigs) are just in the index and are unusable...


----------



## Aastii

I love it when brand new people come (i know i'm no regular yet myself), the post was last used in november 2007


----------



## 2048Megabytes

64 gigabyte flash drives are available now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134834

But for $130 you could get an external hard drive that can hold about ten times the amount of a 64 gigabyte flash drive.


----------

